# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Nueva desaladora en Australia

## F. Lázaro

Vivir para ver...

En Australia construyendo desaladoras, y aquí, que las tenemos por decenas, casi todas paradas, por no decir todas, manda narices  :Mad: 

Espero que al menos de vez en cuando le quiten las telarañas a las bombas y engrasen los rodamientos, más que nada por si algún día se deciden a ponerlas en marcha, que no creo, pero bueno.




> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/austria...ustralia-23322
> 
> Así es el Proyecto de Desalinización de Victoria, en Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Planta de Desalinización de Victoria será la más grande de su tipo en Australia. Utilizará 55.000 membranas de ósmosis inversa para convertir agua de mar en agua dulce y espera producir entre 150 y 200 millones de litros de agua potable al año.
> 
> El edificio de la planta cubrirá 38 hectáreas, mientras que otras 225 hectáreas serán destinadas a uno de los mayores programas de restauración ecológica del estado.


Supongo que serán 150 o 200 mil millones de litros de agua, sino, no tendría sentido...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aunque sea antiguo, más de seis meses, lo pongo aquí que es su sitio.

Me acaba de avisar mi mujer que están poniendo ahora mismo en Discovery Max el documental de la seria "Megaconstrucciones" que trata de ésta desaladora.

En YouTube está también:




Interesantísimo, Los australianos sí que saben.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es uno de los pocos canales de TV que veo, y hoy que echan algo realmente interesante, me lo he perdido  :Frown: 

Gracias por ponerlo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Es uno de los pocos canales de TV que veo, y hoy que echan algo realmente interesante, me lo he perdido 
> 
> Gracias por ponerlo.


El Sábado lo repiten.

SL2 Miguel.

----------

